# Zymol in the Fridge?



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Question for the Zymol users on the forum, I've just got my first Zymol waxes and on the Creame tub it says to refrigerate after opening, I am wondering how essential this actually is? (As I had to open it to smell it!  ) I think my family would have a small fit if there was car wax in the fridge...

Does anyone else keep their Zymol waxes in the fridge?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm about to buy a mini fridge just for waxes


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave, clear out any remaining salad and inform said family that this is now your wax draw


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep have done for years and currently have a fridge full, i have some Creme dated May 1998 and it's still soft and moist as when new. 

I guess it'd be alright in a cold garage.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Dave, clear out any remaining salad and inform said family that this is now your wax draw


Salad? I'm not sure we have that up here in Dundee! :lol: *Runs off to the chippy for tea*


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

..can anyone explain once and for all the benefit of keeping paste waxes in the fridge??


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Salad? I'm not sure we have that up here in Dundee! :lol: *Runs off to the chippy for tea*


:lol:

Reminds me fondly of another Dave I used to work with at ICI in Teesside, he used to say "Am not eating that rabbit food man", he was a geordie, really funny chap. :thumb:


----------



## 1210tech (Feb 18, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Yep have done for years and currently have a fridge full, i have some Creme dated May 1998 and it's still soft and moist as when new.
> 
> I guess it'd be alright in a cold garage.


i am keeping mine in the garage at the mo as its cold n dark, will move it to the fridge in the summer though!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I dont, they've been fine in the garage.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Dave, I used to keep all my Zymol in the fridge (carbon and concours) for quite sometime but in the end decided a "cool" place would suffice. The waxes were still fine.
Dont panic, you live in Scotland...airing cupboard will be fine!

Tim


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^^ Cheers guys, all my products are kept in a cool cupboard (packed to overflowing now...  ) in the house anyway, so I'll go with that. Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

But if your house gets broken into the last place they will look is in the fridge:lol:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

My destiny sat on a shelf for two years and nothing untoward happened to it.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Beeste said:


> My destiny sat on a shelf for two years and nothing untoward happened to it.


Theres a rude comment to be had there


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I should imagine temperature fluctuation is the enemy of the wax, not to allow it to freeze, not to allow it to get too hot are probably important.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave,

Here's an extract from a Zymol Owner's Manual:

*"Store waxes and glazes in a cool dark place preferably refrigerated. Warm them to room temperature overnight before use"*

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Dave,
> 
> Here's an extract from a Zymol Owner's Manual:
> 
> ...


Cheers. :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

winter - out of the fridge
summer - in the fridge

but dont really worry about it.


----------



## gti mad man (Aug 9, 2006)

surely with that amount youve spent youd sleep with it?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

I keep my zymol carbon in the family fridge, stored it there for two years adn it has'nt affected the environment in the fridge and keeps the wax nice and fresh


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

The best place for them Dave is MY garage  

Bryan


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Dave - up where you live I think the only reason to put the wax in the fridge in winter rather than a shelf in the garage would be to keep them warm


----------



## TopMarques (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep, I keep all my Zymol wax' in the fridge, even had to remove a shelf much to Mrs TMV disgust just to get my pot of Vintage to fit


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

blr123 said:


> The best place for them Dave is MY garage
> 
> Bryan


:lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> ^^^ Cheers guys, all my products are kept in a cool cupboard (packed to overflowing now...  ) in the house anyway, so I'll go with that. Cheers. :thumb:


not if its a DW member :evil: :lol:

dave - we now need a new picture up in the garage / product collection section with your added zmol items along with your otehr waxes


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

gti mad man said:


> surely with that amount youve spent youd sleep with it?


A detailer from round my way got caught at that...his case comes up next week...:lol:


----------



## cravensmythe (May 26, 2006)

Dave

Wont you risk it turning into a deep fried zymol fritter keeping it in your fridge, if my scottish relations are anything to go by!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

cravensmythe said:


> Dave
> 
> Wont you risk it turning into a deep fried zymol fritter keeping it in your fridge, if my scottish relations are anything to go by!


:lol: :lol: :lol: Now there's an idea...

Hell, we deep fry nearly everything else... Mars bars, ice cream, David Hasslehoof CDs...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

What about in the summer though, wont the garage get too warm?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Our big Vintage pot is refrigerated, all my other Zymol waxes just sit on a shelf in my garage though, its not as cold as a fridge but its cool enough


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Scotland is a fridge itself surely?

Get a small fridge from Woolworths


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

it was 12 degrees today while i was working


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

12 degrees!! You must have had the Pina Coladas, deck chairs, and Speedos out then :lol:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Surely the question is whether or not the Zymol distributors and resellers store the product refrigerated or not?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

hutchingsp said:


> Surely the question is whether or not the Zymol distributors and resellers store the product refrigerated or not?


It says to refrigerate after opening... so I wouldn't imagine they would need to.


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

I got myself a little fridge for mine, just for fun really


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

You need to get that out and get some beers in there!!


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

Nah, I've got one of these for beers


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^
Nice!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Here are mine in the fridge's salad drawer. 










Alan W


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> I'm about to buy a mini fridge just for waxes


Gaz you really make me chuckle mate!

i`d vote for you as our most insane member:thumb: :lol:

Daz


----------

